# HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta



## VWJetMkV (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys anyone know why I might be getting an airbag fault light warning on the dash? It has come up once before and VW fixed it... said it was a plug under the seat but now it's come back again and I have plugged and unplugged but still nothing?? 
Also these seats are not the factory fitted seats they were swapped over from another Jetta because they were leather... anyone have an idea how I can get the heaters working? Maybe with a non-genuine modification?
Any ideas would be great, 
cheers


----------



## EuroDreams (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta (VWJetMkV)*

i have the same problem but i have a mk4 gti


----------



## Koenig76 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta (EuroDreams)*

bump for resolution of this problem. i have searched for an answer and the only thing i have come up with as a possibility is the sensor on the seatbelt. can anyone help???


----------



## 12veeRsix (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta (EuroDreams)*

Reset the codes using vag-com. I had this once and it said there was too much resistance in my airbag sensor. I Reset it and haven't had a problem since...its been a year


----------



## ryanj44 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta (Koenig76)*

I've had my car into VW three times in the last month to get the "Airbag Fault" message off. First, they replace a wire harness in my drivers seat. Then, the light and message returned. Next, they replaced the airbag in my seat. Light came back on. Then, they replaced the wire from the floor to the seat with a longer one, saying the light kept returning because I would move my seat back and forth! Defeats the purpose of a seat then doesn't it! But, its been two weeks and it hasn't returned. Hope this helps..
Also, the service tech told me that the Airbag Fault is common on MK5 05's and 06's.


----------



## AL_VWPRO (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta (VWJetMkV)*

IS THE DTC DRIVERS SEAT SIDE IGNITER UPPER LIMIT EXCEEDED AND NOTHING ELSE. IF IT IS THEN YOU NEED TO REPLACE THE TERMINALS ON THE CAR SIDE OF THE HARNESS NOT THE SEAT SIDE.


----------



## mk5jetta (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta (AL_VWPRO)*

ive had that that light on for a while now in my mk5 06 jetta.
the light also means that there could be something wrong with the seatbelt mechanisms which is why it came on for me. 
my passenger side seat belt button is stuck down until you put the seatbelt in it. it would be an annoying thing to fix and the seatbelt works just fine so it just stays like that. 


_Modified by mk5jetta at 8:30 AM 9-29-2008_


----------



## Fastcar01 (May 19, 2008)

My lights on too. Im just leaving it on i dotn even care anymore. I was innocently driving down country roads and boom it turned on. dam dubs.


----------



## DustyP (Nov 22, 2008)

I installed the parrot phone kit and got the airbag fault message afterwards... i think it was from unplugging the airbag light sensor on the top of the dash. dooh!


----------



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

where is the controller located on the MK5 cars (2007 rabbit)


----------



## HeightsLife (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta (VWJetMkV)*

I gave the WhiteHare his http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif birthday vacuuming, which involves taking the seats out, thus unplugging wires underneath seats, and he said thank you by lighting this 'candle' up for me. Assuming its not an airbag system malfuction, do you think its airbag disabled caused by unhooking wires because I've read seat belt pretensioner malfunction is also common? Can I clear this with a generic OBDII scanner (my Pop teaches automechanics and has this) or should I start looking for a 'thirsty'







vag-commer here at the Jersey Shore?


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Air bag light "Airbag fault" on MkV Jetta (VWJetMkV)*

Seats on mk5 cars are vin specific since the implementation of the passenger occupied detection system(pods). This is used to keep the airbag from deploying if there is a passenger under 60lbs in the front seat. Try swapping your old seats in and clearing the code with vag-com(or suitable alternative) or maybe doing a capacitor discharge on the vehicle. As for the heated seats i have no solution other than getting wiring diagrams out. I.m. me i might have what you would need. Hope this helps.


----------

